# How many bikes do you have?



## Zephyr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm curious on how many bikes do you have?
I'll start
I have about 20 in my "vintage collection" which are mainly cruisers from the 60's.
My overall amount is between 70 and 100. I haven't count them in a while.
This picture will give you an idea.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 4, 2011)

My shed holds 4 bikes so I limit myself to that amount, only one vintage ride though. If I let myself go I'd be a compulsive hoarder but my shed keeps me in check


----------



## MartyW (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine is always flucuating as I buy and sell but it seems to stay around thirty or so.
Now my NOS parts and lights have taken on a life of their own.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2011)

Twelve.

When I started riding with the Cyclone Coasters, I thought it would add interest to the rides if I could bring out a different bike for each month of the year.

Twelve bikes it turns out, is about eight bikes too many.

Now I am paying rent on a storage unit, which totally goes against my grain.


----------



## kendemned (Jun 4, 2011)

5 bikes 
two 1950s Panthers
one Firestone super cruiser
one 1933 Motorbike
one Hawthorne frankenbike


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 4, 2011)

i have  a   bout  a   1000 or more  
     u can see  the  baen on chucks  bikes its  full to the top
i need to get in ther again  and   put about  50 more n  the      gallery
  and all my   bikes   are     for sale    just about all of them  a   few i got   not   for  sale


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice! Old rider... I almost wish I had just a small shed to put them in  but I've got a grass tractor shed where I can pack them around, a tack room where I can pack them around, a full car port that we use for hay in the winter to pack them, under the deck, in the double garage and even one made its way in my apartment! I guess if that was not included in rent I would never have let this happen. But they are like potato chips. You can't just have one!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 4, 2011)

chucksoldbike, I love your pictures of all the bikes stacked on top of each other!


----------



## tony d. (Jun 4, 2011)

72 at last count  

at home   
roadmaster mod 2010  
road master rat rod 
48 schwinn hornet OG paint 
41 schwinn dx 
and 46 b6


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 4, 2011)

The last time I counted I had about 450. No BMX ar newer department store bikes. Picked up another 6 today.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, I am only at 3. 
1950 JC Higgins ColorFlow
1942 Elgin
1937 Mercury


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah 1000 huh thats a bit over board but at least they are saved from the scrap bin. I have about 15 riders and 5 in parts i've been down grading. mostly old cruisers a few bmx and two light weights


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 4, 2011)

3 light weights


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

You guys are sick. Just sick........... I have five and Trudy has four............. (I'm buying a Schwinn Whizzer as we speak.)


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 4, 2011)

That's amazing the difference between everyone. It seems like there's two groups. Those who have less and those who who have lots (like 1000). Where do you keep all your bikes?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a feeling that the guys who only have a few, have good ones, and the guys who have a thousand only have a few good ones too.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2011)

Think I have 21, want to whittle that down to an even dozen tops.....


----------



## fmwooten (Jun 4, 2011)

Ihave only one ... and i am looking to sell it.. i believe it is a late 60's shwinn bantom boy's or girls age 5yr to 7 i believe.. all original even the tires... the only thing missing is the training wheel's... everything else is on the bike... the color is flambouyant red with chrome fenders and the middle bar can be taken off in order for a girl to ride. If interested e-mail me at fmwooten@att.net


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is what I have, A wife that flips out whenever a UPS shows up with a new bike. My collection is destined to be held at the 11 bikes that I have now.
I guess that I'll be constantly upgrading to get the ones that I really want.
So far I've picked up the following from my wishlist: 
41 Colson Bullnose 
36 Elgin Blackhawk 
37 Hawthorne Zeppelin 
41? Schwinn Cycletruck

Josh


----------



## robertc (Jun 5, 2011)

I made the mistake of going to a bike show about 2 years ago. I currently have 7 ballooners between 1937 and the mid 50"s. The stable at my farm contains around 12 of varous models and ages. I have two road and two mountain bikes that we ride regularly.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 5, 2011)

We bought our house a few years ago without having a garage...pre hobby.
Now, I have around a couple of dozen balloon tire men's and nearly at capacity in the attic (pull down).
Recently, I was looking at buying a building to put them, but the added expense would prevent me from attaining more, so that idea is out.
My goal was to have my favorite representative from each manufacturer, but I just like so many of them and and having just one cwc, shelby, elgin, monark, etc...no way!
Is it hoarding when there is quality and order in collecting?  I dunno, but it is to the Mrs.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jun 5, 2011)

i have about 30 or so in my personal collection and always looking for more and about another 30 or so for sale "my kulls" i have a garage to show all my collection and a barn for the ones for sale i have been to chucks old bikes where he has sheds full of bikes i was able to buy a few from chuck would like to go back sometime and dig a little deeper if he could just come off of some of his nicer ones for the 1st cousin rate instead of the city boys rate....


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 5, 2011)

scrubbinrims, I'm glad I'm not a collectors wife. I would be my worst nightmare! Good thing my partner as a thing for cars and used to have a few. He gets my bike collection and even is interested. Couldn't be better. 
Hoarding is when its out of control. If you have an order and it not junk like its not hoarding but collection imo.


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 6, 2011)

If you know how many you have you don't have enough!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2011)

25 bikes total. all but 3 are prewar and 2  are gas powerd.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 7, 2011)

23 adult bikes (all Columbia/Westield) , 6 tricycles, a 1970 Columbia Unicycle and a Model "H" Whizzer (on a Columbia). The oldest bike is a 1894 Model 34 men's Columbia with every decade represented up through the 1950's. I had to move out all the furniture out of the second floor of my house and make it just for bicycles.

WWW.VintageColumbiaBikes.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2011)

If I counted them ------ I think I would still be shy 1 bicycle -- ride vintage


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 9, 2011)

15 - 2 motorbikes, 2 girls bikes, 3 newer (post 1957), 1 kids bike, and 7 fully deluxe classic boys bikes


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 9, 2011)

I keep it to around 20.
I try to keep the value of each one above
$1000.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2011)

irene_crystal said:


> Wow, I am only at 3.
> 1950 JC Higgins ColorFlow
> 1942 Elgin
> 1937 Mercury




...sure, it starts innocently enough...next thing you know you have 51...


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2011)

bricycle said:


> ...sure, it starts innocently enough...next thing you know you have 51...




So true!!!! I can't stop bringing them home. The goal was to sell a few to make a little extra money but I found myself wanting to keep all of them.


----------



## Outlaw90 (Jun 23, 2011)

58 Schwinn American
Jc Pennys Formost Wildcat
80's Schwinn Cruiser
74 Schwinn Deluxe Collegiate 5 speed
Rand Galaxy Cruiser
Huffy Prairie Flower
and many other frames.


----------



## kmrcdd (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, The fever hits hard....just got started with a 53 Schinn World, added a 59 Schwinn Speedster & a late 40s early 50s Manton & Smith. Bought 8 today -including a Schwinn Hornet, a Hollywood, Fair Lady, & a Stingray. The wife's gonna ^*$%&@ kill me!!!!LOL


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 23, 2011)

Hummm lets see. At any given time I have 15 to 20 in the shop. And cant tell ya how many parts. But bikes of my own in my own personal collection 6 plus a whizzer.


----------



## sdjoe86 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 4 in my 1 bedroom apt! its getting a bit cramped in here. 
1937 CWC Roadmaster.
1966 Schwinn Collegiate 5 speed.
1967 Murray Jet Fire( still looking for a lense...)
1970's custom huffy.


----------

